# CCUSA :)



## Strider

Hello lads!
For you who do not know, the title stands for Camp Counselors USA. What is it? A student exchange and working experience program. Students can choose three program options:
a) camp counselors- kids with special needs, all girl, or big bone summer camps, etc...
b) placement- the staff finds you the job, you can take it but not choose it, the most expensive
c) independent- students find their own jobs via friends, family, job fairs, etc, you get the point. 
Of course, the independent option is the most lifelike, students can change their jobs or landlord, cities or states whenever they can.

( for the best information...check their web page: http://www.ccusa.com ) 

What does it mean for you? Nothing bad, you just hire those gents for work, like your average Tclem. I mean American Joe. All is legal, the CCUSA works with local US embassies, and if students pass the chit-chat with the ambassador, the embassy provide J-1 short term, non prolonging Visa, over the summer season. You pay nothing, I believe. After the season's done, and the work dates pass, a student has exactly a month to travel around the US territory, or he/she can head back home on the first flight. I say again, CCUSA is both the sponsor and the program. They have the highest credibility, you know. They're the Woodbarter forum of all wood forums 

So, I have applied for the program this year. Filled my application and what not, checked my dates of availability etc. I have to pay the program, so I'm eagerly waiting my paycheck  And find a job, yeah. 
So, I've been applying in the Yellowstone National Park Canyon Village resorts (for Delaware Generals stores and Xantera hospitality houses) where my best friend worked summer season 2015, and who's coming back up there as an returnee (all thought he worked in Basin store, across the road from the Old Faithful), but as it seems, some countries have earlier summer college breaks, so there's no vacancy, sadly. Still not following? That means I'm bone dry with ideas where to go, and what to work...so you can hire me in your best stores where you do amazing stuff and where you...do things...the best things haha! 





...or at least give a contact of your reliable friends who have some full time job vacancy that's not on the CCUSA program forbidden list (anything involving betting, dealing drugs, investing, prostituting (darn it!) construction working, handling an liver transplant operation etc.)- they have strict rules, you know. 
I have no special request, nor am I in the position to demand any, but I have tons of experience as a bartender, barista, server, cashier, entrance cashier, passionate lover, tourist animator, children outdoor school main coach, and many more. I can safely say here I make knives with no mean looks at me hahah  And, as you see, I'm rather fluent in English, both in written and spoken forms, and the same applies for reading. Moreover, my communication skills are, lets say, spot on!

If anyone's interested, the CCUSA program obligates me to fill out full background checks, CV, Youtube self-made video, photos and all the things you might want to know or be concerned about. 

(This is not a joke, nor an add for them, this is the chance for me to get out of my hometown for 3 months and spent time in the wild with you gents, or in the cities, for that matter :P )
Change the world, gents, there are many students enrolling! Make a difference and make new life-time friends!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Daughter woked at Ol faithful for Xantera this summer and winter.


----------



## Strider

Really?! What a coincidence! Maybe they've met! :))


----------



## Sprung

Loris, I'm unable to be of any help in finding you a place to go, but if you end up over here and find yourself passing through my area, let me know - you'd be most welcome here for a visit.

In college I worked as a camp counselor for a couple summers - a super awesome and fun job. The second of those two summers was at a larger camp and we had some counselors and staff who were there through CCUSA or another program. Got to work and become friends with a couple girls from Australia, a couple girls from Russia, a guy from Taiwan, and another guy from Denmark.


----------



## gman2431

Whoa way cool man! 

I was gonna offer a job til I read I couldn't pimp you out! Haha 

You are more then welcome to come hang for the summer if you find your way into Michigan!


----------



## Strider

Sprung said:


> Loris, I'm unable to be of any help in finding you a place to go, but if you end up over here and find yourself passing through my area, let me know - you'd be most welcome here for a visit.
> In college I worked as a camp counselor for a couple summers - a super awesome and fun job. The second of those two summers was at a larger camp and we had some counselors and staff who were there through CCUSA or another program. Got to work and become friends with a couple girls from Australia, a couple girls from Russia, a guy from Taiwan, and another guy from Denmark.



No problem, friend! Should I go anywhere in the Us, i'll check out the local barterers and hopefully talk the talks, make friends. If I pass within reasonable distance, of course I'll come and drink one with ya! :D Oooh. you're the ladies man I see ;)) Nice to know people had fun like that, that really carves as a memory in your brain. You must have so many memories! 



gman2431 said:


> Whoa way cool man!
> I was gonna offer a job til I read I couldn't pimp you out! Haha
> You are more then welcome to come hang for the summer if you find your way into Michigan!


Cool bro! :D Maybe we'll fish together and catch those *cough 2x* capital fish you always photoshop on your profile picture! :D

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider

I am officially a CCUSA participant now! :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> I am officially a CCUSA participant now! :)



Well... What's the details?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Strider

Oh dear! I haven't seen you replying this thread, sorry Cody!
Status report- All I have left to pay is the insurance, and the flight, plus some small taxes, like the one for Visa and a new passport (new high tech biometric monitoring and what-not,conspiracy theory man candy! :D )...and I am set to go! All I lack is...a job haha!


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> Oh dear! I haven't seen you replying this thread, sorry Cody!
> Status report- All I have left to pay is the insurance, and the flight, plus some small taxes, like the one for Visa and a new passport (new high tech biometric monitoring and what-not,conspiracy theory man candy! :D )...and I am set to go! All I lack is...a job haha!



Look into Grand Haven Michigan. Its not far away from me and they hire tons of seasonal help for park and rec positions. 

Its an amazing little port town and you will see Everything that floats the great lakes and oceans move in and out of there. Mostly it's historic stuff and that's where all the help is needed to run the city in the summer. Everything from a massive Coast Guard festival with lots of cool boats to the tall ships from period era that rail in and everything in between. Not to mention there's a very popular pier there that is alright to sit and people watch if you know what I mean during the summer heat...!


----------



## Strider

Oh, you rascal! Thank you!
I'll send my resume to them, you betcha! I have some responses, and the best one is in Big Sky, Mn, Moonlight Basin. Has good reputation. 
It would be soooo cooool if I met even one of you guys! :D We would be like happy school girls, telling scary stories beside the campfire, telling the stories and the perfect burl that got away!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

just an option for ya. Its a really cool town that is happening all summer long. We draw lots of tourism from it. 

But if you can get out in the mountains that would be awesome! Amazing country out there. 

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Strider

Evening, lads! :) 
I have great news. I didn't want to spoil the surprise, and tell anything before I god my visa in my passport and both in my hands! :)
Bozeman, MN, here I come (on the 25th June, around 9 pm). Whoever is passing by...do tell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

You're gonna have fun there!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Yes, yes I will!
Thunderstorm burnt my ruter, so I just came out if a cave haha! :D

Anyway, I'm leaving Thursday to Belgrade (Serbia) and in Saturday morning I'm departing to Belgrade (Montana) ahahhaha what a coincidence!

Do any of you happen to have any idea what to see there, where to hike and anything regarding the fishing laws and similar? Yes, that is on the top of my list! I will see, Cody, what beasts you guys are up against!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Evening, lads! :)
> I have great news. I didn't want to spoil the surprise, and tell anything before I god my visa in my passport and both in my hands! :)
> Bozeman, MN, here I come (on the 25th June, around 9 pm). Whoever is passing by...do tell!



Is that Bozeman, Montana?


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Is that Bozeman, Montana?



To add MT. is Montana- Mn is Minnesota. Bozeman is just north of yellowstone park. Fishing- some of the Premier Trout fishing on the planet is nearby. Google Madison, yellowstone rivers. Henry's fork. Rock creek. Just a few of the multitude of great fishing waters in the area. Most are catch and release. You will see lots of antelope -Mule deer probably elk. What to see and hikes? Mt. is a VERY big state with plenty to see- Enjoy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Like Mike said there is so much to do out that way. 

Once you get there and get settled in find a couple small shops that have kayaks or fishing rods out front and go ask. I'm not quite sure how buying a license goes but I'm sure it's not the first time they have done it out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

I will do my best at giving my best! Might try hunting sa well. What beer do YOU reccomend?


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> I will do my best at giving my best! Might try hunting sa well. What beer do YOU reccomend?



What kind of beer do you like? If you get to Butte Try patsies- traditional miner meal- GOOD. If you go to the park get a hold of me. I can steer you right way. If you get further north west. The blackfoot river- Seely swan and Bob Marshell wilderness are go to spots. Glacier. Earthquake lake- lolo hot springs. Kalispell lake- IT is a very large list...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Loris, have fun in Montana! It's a great state - has been one of my favorite places to travel to and it has been far too long since I've been there. If, for some reason, you decide to travel quite a ways eastward and are passing through Minnesota, let me know - it would be great to meet up.

How long will you be in Montana or in the US? There's such a myriad of things to see and do in Montana, as others have already said. You'd be hard pressed to see and do everything you could just in Montana alone while you're there!



Strider said:


> What beer do YOU reccomend?



Just keeping it to beers from Montana, I've generally been happy with most that I've had from Big Sky Brewing Company. The Pig's A$$ Porter from Harvest Moon Brewing Company is one I remember liking. There's some others I've enjoyed that come out of Montana, but I can't remember them off the top of my head. Also, brink a Black Star for me, if you get the chance. Not a super great beer, but not a bad beer either - but it's got some nostalgia and memories attached to it of my last couple fishing trips to Montana. I need to find someone coming this way who's going through Montana to bring me some Black Star...


----------



## Strider

Mike1950 said:


> What kind of beer do you like? If you get to Butte Try patsies- traditional miner meal- GOOD. If you go to the park get a hold of me. I can steer you right way. If you get further north west. The blackfoot river- Seely swan and Bob Marshell wilderness are go to spots. Glacier. Earthquake lake- lolo hot springs. Kalispell lake- IT is a very large list...


Will do! :) Never tried river fishing, but I want to so badly. You guys always had great naming tradition! I will try most beer. A friend of mine, the lad who worked in YNP last and this year said he didn't like that many. But, he didn't have the local sources ;))
You are close by, Mike? I mean, hours of driving, the closest to me?

Sure Sprung, should I come, I will let you know. I am working from June 27th to September 23d, and then I begin my travels. My final destination is NYC, where I depart from. Might visit LV, SF, Hawaii, Zion NP...The one thing I will surely do is take a dusty photo, driving through the I-66, with my shades on, and with a nice GT360 in my hands...ok, maybe without the muscle. A Spark will do! hahahha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Loris this is very cool. I may have missed it, but are you coming here for a vacation or is it work related? How did you pick Montana? You won't need any papers to ravel from state to state, but you'll need a truck, or better yet, a recreational vehicle and you'll need to get a couple of wives . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Will do! :) Never tried river fishing, but I want to so badly. You guys always had great naming tradition! I will try most beer. A friend of mine, the lad who worked in YNP last and this year said he didn't like that many. But, he didn't have the local sources ;))
> You are close by, Mike? I mean, hours of driving, the closest to me?
> 
> Sure Sprung, should I come, I will let you know. I am working from June 27th to September 23d, and then I begin my travels. My final destination is NYC, where I depart from. Might visit LV, SF, Hawaii, Zion NP...The one thing I will surely do is take a dusty photo, driving through the I-66, with my shades on, and with a nice GT360 in my hands...ok, maybe without the muscle. A Spark will do! hahahha



Probably about 350 miles to west on I-90-freeway.I will be on freeway going by you soon but will be on a very long beeline trip. If you go to Yellowstone- I have a daughter there that can get you on roof of old faithful for flag raising or lowering. Only way or time you can get there. Fantastic view but not for anyone that has problem with heights- 85' up and you go up stairs on roof.
If ya like trees- I assume you do- when in Ca. https://www.nps.gov/seki/index.htm washington Big trees- especially maples- spruce and doug fir https://www.nps.gov/olym/index.htm Enjoy


----------



## Strider

You can visit www.ccusa.com, they will have the most info you might need. 
But, to answer shortly- You find a job, they sponsor you, and you have to be a student. Work few months and travel the rest! 

Hahahah I know that movie!


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> You can visit www.ccusa.com, they will have the most info you might need.
> But, to answer shortly- You find a job, they sponsor you, and you have to be a student. Work few months and travel the rest!
> 
> Hahahah I know that movie!



Doh! 

I posted that link myself before. I just didn't put the title together with the organization.


----------



## Kevin

Loris if you have room to bring that really cool knife with you that you been trying to sell I'll buy it and you can send from MT. I don't have a Loris knife!


----------



## Strider

You will?! We might meet! :)))
I will surely go to YNP, that is a must! I wanted to work there but they were booked. No vacancies. My friend worked in Old faithful last year, and this year he'll go to Canyon Village. We are one day of flight apart. 
Sure thing! I will get in touch with her. I have no fear of heights...all though I get dizzy looking at @Molokai, the beast of a man. 
Ohhh, Yosemite is a must go, as well. My mom was in SanFran back in the 80s, as a student...Says it carved as a memory, the 300ft tall monsters.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Awesome! What is YNP?


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> You will?! We might meet! :)))
> I will surely go to YNP, that is a must! I wanted to work there but they were booked. No vacancies. My friend worked in Old faithful last year, and this year he'll go to Canyon Village. We are one day of flight apart.
> Sure thing! I will get in touch with her. I have no fear of heights...all though I get dizzy looking at @Molokai, the beast of a man.
> Ohhh, Yosemite is a must go, as well. My mom was in SanFran back in the 80s, as a student...Says it carved as a memory, the 300ft tall monsters.



Friends Name- i will find out if daughter knows him. She has worked at Old Faithful for years. I am a homebody- She is my vagabond child loves to travel. We have 2 of them that are that way- one is just getting back from spain. The big trees are amazing.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Awesome! What is YNP?


 Yellowstone national park

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wonder if you'll be in the same area as @justallan 
And @norman vandyke ? 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/burls-and-bbq-get-together.26048/


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I wonder if you'll be in the same area as @justallan
> And @norman vandyke ?
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/burls-and-bbq-get-together.26048/



they are both to the east about 300 miles. Mt. is a big state. especially east-west. Belgrade/Bozeman sort of in the middle.I have not seen @fredito in a while- he I think is in Hamilton so him and @WoodDance1618 are probably the closest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Molokai

Be sure not to cut any wood without permission. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Be sure not to cut any wood without permission. Lol.



He will be dissappointed if looking for wood. Most forest will be lodgepole pine in his area. Maybe doug fir. Larch. softwoods dominate. The park is almost solid Lodgepole pine- a little fir and Ponderosa pine...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> Will do! :) Never tried river fishing, but I want to so badly. You guys always had great naming tradition! I will try most beer. A friend of mine, the lad who worked in YNP last and this year said he didn't like that many. But, he didn't have the local sources ;))
> You are close by, Mike? I mean, hours of driving, the closest to me?
> 
> Sure Sprung, should I come, I will let you know. I am working from June 27th to September 23d, and then I begin my travels. My final destination is NYC, where I depart from. Might visit LV, SF, Hawaii, Zion NP...The one thing I will surely do is take a dusty photo, driving through the I-66, with my shades on, and with a nice GT360 in my hands...ok, maybe without the muscle. A Spark will do! hahahha



Out there the rules are a lot different for fishing. Lots of catch and release and fly fishing. 

If you find an area you want to fish and need some equipment to borrow don't be afraid to ask I'm sure I can ship you a rod and reel a lot cheaper than you can buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Strider said:


> You will?! We might meet! :)))
> I will surely go to YNP, that is a must! I wanted to work there but they were booked. No vacancies. My friend worked in Old faithful last year, and this year he'll go to Canyon Village. We are one day of flight apart.
> Sure thing! I will get in touch with her. I have no fear of heights...all though I get dizzy looking at @Molokai, the beast of a man.
> Ohhh, Yosemite is a must go, as well. My mom was in SanFran back in the 80s, as a student...Says it carved as a memory, the 300ft tall monsters.


Just don't be like all the recent tourists and try petting bison or go walking out to Grand Prismatic Spring. Lol! Why do people think YNP is a petting zoo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> they are both to the east about 300 miles. Mt. is a big state. especially east-west. Belgrade/Bozeman sort of in the middle.I have not seen @fredito in a while- he I think is in Hamilton so him and @WoodDance1618 are probably the closest.


I'm only 2 hours from Bozeman! @justallan is another 2 hours east from here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

If you plan to come through the east end of the state feel free to give me a holler. I may be able to goof off for a day or so and I've only drove straight through Yellowstone, but didn't get a chance to play tourist. If you are that close you should hit Cody Wyoming and go see the Buffalo Bill Center. It's a GIANT museum that is all about the old west and has 4 different wings, plus an outside area with more stuff to see. My favorite was probably the gun area, hundreds and probably thousands of old west guns of all shapes and sizes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> Just don't be like all the recent tourists and try petting bison or go walking out to Grand Prismatic Spring. Lol! Why do people think YNP is a petting zoo?




My daughter- works at Old faithful- she thinks the tourists are idiots. Every year more and more people get hurt or have incidents. they are wild and a Buff gets to 2500 lbs can go 35 mph. They have a poor disposition also.


----------



## gman2431

Has anyone else noticed the tags Loris used in this thread?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Mike1950 said:


> My daughter- works at Old faithful- she thinks the tourists are idiots. Every year more and more people get hurt or have incidents. they are wild and a Buff gets to 2500 lbs can go 35 mph. They have a poor disposition also.


Probably selfie incidents....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Kevin said:


> Loris if you have room to bring that really cool knife with you that you been trying to sell I'll buy it and you can send from MT. I don't have a Loris knife!


Oh shoot! I was referring to Mike's post, never saw yours (darned cell phones). But yes, I will get some more info whether or not I can take them aboard! No problem with that, I'd be glad! 



justallan said:


> If you plan to come through the east end of the state feel free to give me a holler. I may be able to goof off for a day or so and I've only drove straight through Yellowstone, but didn't get a chance to play tourist. If you are that close you should hit Cody Wyoming and go see the Buffalo Bill Center. It's a GIANT museum that is all about the old west and has 4 different wings, plus an outside area with more stuff to see. My favorite was probably the gun area, hundreds and probably thousands of old west guns of all shapes and sizes.


Will do, sir, will do! I was searching for a job in Cody, the place seems like heaven, between the canyons of entrance, sweeeet! Never knew there was a wild west museum, I will try to visit it. Love old west. 



gman2431 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the tags Loris used in this thread?!?


Which ones? Do tell! :D



Mike1950 said:


> My daughter- works at Old faithful- she thinks the tourists are idiots. Every year more and more people get hurt or have incidents. they are wild and a Buff gets to 2500 lbs can go 35 mph. They have a poor disposition also.


I'll take photos, but yeah, I won't bother them, don't want to get a horn up my arse and fly some 90 ft in the air! :D 
The tourists are idiots, yes, they don't enjoy the moments, rather instagram likes. My friend Renato, from YNP said that there was a couple last year, mauled by bears, eaten. Turns out they were Czech. I don't know whether you know or don't, but here they are the number one nation involved in death or injuries of their kin as tourists. They climb razor sharp mountains in flip flops, or take an inflatable mattress, whilst knowing not how to swim, and when the bura wind kicks in, they go half way to Italy. Seems they have a death wish!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider

I don't worry about vegetation, as long as it is a proper wilderness!


----------



## Kevin

Our wildernessess are prim and proper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider

Soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Strider

Just landed im Minneapolis. Very rough landingdue to wind. I was cheering, others puking and praying. Feels Like I'm on a small boat on the rough sea, nothing I font know hahah

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

How long did it take to get here Loris?


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Just landed im Minneapolis. Very rough landingdue to wind. I was cheering, others puking and praying. Feels Like I'm on a small boat on the rough sea, nothing I font know hahah



When do you get to Belgrade


----------



## Sprung

Strider said:


> Just landed im Minneapolis. Very rough landingdue to wind. I was cheering, others puking and praying. Feels Like I'm on a small boat on the rough sea, nothing I font know hahah



Well, shoot - you're close to me right now - only about 2 1/2 hours drive away!

Welcome to this side of the pond. Enjoy your time here, Loris!


----------



## Strider

Belgrade to Amsterdam 2 hrs. Six hours of waiting and then 8 to Minneapolis. Then another two to Bg with waiting on between. I got there at 9pm you're time. Hitchiked to Bzn, now i deal with

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Welcome!


----------



## Strider

Hhahahah sorry I fell asleep during texting
I had to find a hotel,motel, Hostel and Walkera through the town for quite a while. Found Lewis and Clark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider

I love Bozeman alreday! Everyone thinks I am from South America Haha latifundista mexicano

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Glad to hear you're having a good time!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

must have died and got to heaven

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

My work is great! All though on the second day of work I got driven by the police, back seat! 








Some guy was being arrested, and there was 30 cops plUs SWAT hahahah! Didn't tell my mom :p


Anyhow, went hiking and it was beautiful!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

I am well and very much alive! :)
Sorry for being offline, it is hard to post anything on this phone! I will add a travel thread sp you can keep up with me :)
Until then- enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like you are eating well. I see you have found a spot to fish.


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the tags Loris used in this thread?!?



That right there is funny....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

PS. is that a Mt. sheep- remember- they are not pets......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the tags Loris used in this thread?!?



I hadn't noticed - funny stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> PS. is that a Mt. sheep- remember- they are not pets......



That was my first thought. Even small animals will kick your ass if they get a notion to. And there ain't no predicting them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> That was my first thought. Even small animals will kick your ass if they get a notion to. And there ain't no predicting them.



Yep and they look small but solid steel- 300 lbs of oneryness if they want to be. I would not get that close to one with a gun.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Yep and they look small but solid steel- 300 lbs of oneryness if they want to be. I would not get that close to one with a gun.....



No that ain't a small animal! I was just saying even small ones can do you in but I agree that's about 200 - 300 pounds of badass.


----------



## Mike1950

Story about sheep- we were doing a house down on Columbia river for a farmer. My foreman got stopped by a ram who would not let him drive by until he was ready. Just kept putting his head down and ready to take on PU. finally let him by. Told the farmer this. Farmer had a big ol Billy goat that kept running up the hill to chase off the wild sheep . One day when rams were in the rut goat charged up the hill and ram met him head on. Hill was steep- goat ended up tumbling down the hill. Got up and fell down a couple times- finally got his feet under him and retreated back to barn. Never to chase sheep again.. Farmer always laughed so hard when he told story you barely could understand him....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> No that ain't a small animal! I was just saying even small ones can do you in but I agree that's about 200 - 300 pounds of badass.



We see these every time we go down gorge. They look like deer on steroids- VERY stout.


----------



## Strider

That's not me on the photo! 
(I got even closer :p) 
Tomorrow I am off to Canyon village, to celebrate the J1 visa day or whatever. Barbecue, friends...will be fun! 
Adter that I'm odf to San Fran over the weekend if I get a ride- tickwts are too expensive!


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> That's not me on the photo!
> (I got even closer :p)
> Tomorrow I am off to Canyon village, to celebrate the J1 visa day or whatever. Barbecue, friends...will be fun!
> Adter that I'm odf to San Fran over the weekend if I get a ride- tickwts are too expensive!



Loris are you hitchhiking? 

Be careful my friend this is not Croatia!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> That's not me on the photo!
> (I got even closer :p)
> Tomorrow I am off to Canyon village, to celebrate the J1 visa day or whatever. Barbecue, friends...will be fun!
> Adter that I'm odf to San Fran over the weekend if I get a ride- tickwts are too expensive!


How much time ate you allowing to get there and back. It is a long ways.


----------



## Mike1950

16 1/2 hrs each way


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> 16 1/2 hrs each way



Not hitchhiking!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Not hitchhiking!


Absolutely not hitchhinking, no road construction no stops. Probably 20 hrs each way. 50% of drive is desert


----------



## Strider

Horse crap! I know it is a really long way but I am an adventorous lad, brainless as welll :p
Seattle then? I have today after work to sunday. Three and a half days.
Since you are breaking my heart- Seattle then? Glacier?


----------



## JohnF

Ah, so much to see, so little time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Horse crap! I know it is a really long way but I am an adventorous lad, brainless as welll :p
> Seattle then? I have today after work to sunday. Three and a half days.
> Since you are breaking my heart- Seattle then? Glacier?


seattle is about 9 hrs from there. Glacier much closer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> Horse crap! I know it is a really long way but I am an adventorous lad, brainless as welll :p
> Seattle then? I have today after work to sunday. Three and a half days.
> Since you are breaking my heart- Seattle then? Glacier?


Loris if you're going to hitchhike at least go to the nearest truck stop and catch a West bound freight hauler. Offer him some cash and company for the ride. He or she probably won't charge you a dime they will be happy for the company.

There have been a couple serial killer truck drivers the last couple decades but they are still a much safer bet than the general population.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strider

Hahahhah ok, thatis scarry, for sure!
I don't like Billings, that is my new conclusion!

Is anyone going nearby any time soon?

I am yet ro see the Old Faithful, that is the only place I haven't been to...sober or drunk hahaha

Cold smoke is good, Salmon fly I love and the Highlandr is pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie suggested missoula, college town. All those cute young gals going back to school and party's. You probably are not interested it lots of cute young gals and partys....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Hahahah is that why they cakl it malfunction junction? :D
One month od work left and off I go! Man, time does fly fast! :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie suggested missoula, college town. All those cute young gals going back to school and party's. You probably are not interested it lots of cute young gals and partys....




Well he PM'd me asking for your daughter's name and whatnot. Something about the benefits of having you as a FIL what with all that wood. I pulled the old Sgt. Schultz routine on him. I told him I didn't even know you had a daughter.





Sorry Loris you didn't bring my knife with you so I'm throwing you under the bus.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Strider

Mama keeping good care of it, sir! :D
Photos od the trip to YNP

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Is that quicksand y'all are standing over in the 3rd pic? Who is with you? Are those your shoes on the right or the left? It looks like the guy on the right ties his shoes with a dominant left hand whereas the guy on the left appears to be right handed. What did you have for lunch today? What is your favorite color? When did you . . .

Sorry I get carried away when I want trip report details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Is that quicksand y'all are standing over in the 3rd pic? Who is with you? Are those your shoes on the right or the left? It looks like the guy on the right ties his shoes with a dominant left hand whereas the guy on the left appears to be right handed. What did you have for lunch today? What is your favorite color? When did you . . .
> 
> Sorry I get carried away when I want trip report details.


I am sure Loris is on the right, here in Croatia we don't wear white socks... or maybe he is adapting... :)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Hahahah is that why they cakl it malfunction junction? :D
> One month od work left and off I go! Man, time does fly fast! :/



Malfunction Junction is where 5 busy streets come together. Traffic light system system at junction was put together by some one with a sick sense of humor......


----------



## Strider

Hahahahha! 
You guys are killing me!
We are at YNP, over bacteriamat at Grand Prismatic Spring. Tom is right haha, I rarely have white socks xD And I am right handed muahahah eat your heart out!
Green, very spicy sardines from Virginia...that will burn afterwards :pp


----------



## Strider



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Last post updated; phone died.
Winter is coming, snow already did, my hair froze hahahah! 
It was Sac peak, photos just after work hike and the next morning. I have been places but never saw pellet snow. Alkost took my eyes out haha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider

Went to Ynp one last time; I am sorry I haven't had time to visit your daughter, Mike. Next time!
I have been in the park for 8 times and this is the first I have seen the Canyon. It.Is.Big!


 
Always love hitchiking with dogs and pretty girls from Cody, WY!


 
And what happens when I go and take a piss. I secretly wish it is agrizzly since I haven't seen one yet.


 
I work until Friday and then it is all about travelling! I might see some forumites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Strider

Dear all,
I have finished work this friday, and headed west to Seattle, and to Frisco. Ssddly, I had to turn back because of college enrollment issues- McDonalds wi fi is not to be trusted! My heart broke that I won'5 see west coast this year, nor Cali. :(
So, I purchased the plane ticket to Vegas, where I am now, exploring the nazional parks.
I am heading to NYC tomorrow at 6,15am via plane with my best friend (actually he touches down around noon, whilst I at 4,25pm). Does anyone happen to have, in proximity to the city, a dog house/patio/basement/kitchen floor for us two? :D Or at least a contact?We smell nice and behave...and currently drive a Charger because we can :p

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider

I think I am in love with the concrete jungle! So beautiful, so wild!
Curently I am in Croton, on Hidson river, at my fanilie's. Anyone nearby NYc for drinks? :)))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Loris you are supposed to tell us who these two hooligans are. Is this a wanted poster you saw at the Las Vegas post office?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> View attachment 114400
> 
> Loris you are supposed to tell us who these two hooligans are. Is this a wanted poster you saw at the Las Vegas post office?



Wasn't then is now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider

Hahahahha :'D
Just some homeless beggars, what!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider

I have applied again! :)

The process of application is complete and all I have to send to the office is the signed employment document for...Yellowstone National Park! :DD
At first they turned me down as they had a queue list, I guess, but a spot opened. I was supposed to go to SLC's Park city olympic village. Would be a blast as well!

I advise you yet again, if you know any friends who have to deal with hospitality or simple jobs- apply for CCUSA, you'll have a ton of fun!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

Park City is also super cool man.


----------



## Strider

I reckon, yes. Have you been there, Cody?


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> I reckon, yes. Have you been there, Cody?



Yep and my mom is there right now. I pick her up Friday after I get outta work from the airport.


----------



## Strider

Hope her trip was well!

Great news, everybody!

I got a job in Yellowstone NP!!! :)))

I was supposed to go to UT, around SLC, as you've read above, since Xanterra turned me down after promising me a position, round about 90 % od the process done, but I got a call I did not expect! :))) DNC is my new employer! 

Mike, should you visit your missy, we'll drink a few! 

Next- paying the rest of the rates and getting a visa.

My heart is racing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Strider said:


> Hope her trip was well!
> 
> Great news, everybody!
> 
> I got a job in Yellowstone NP!!! :)))
> 
> I was supposed to go to UT, around SLC, as you've read above, since Xanterra turned me down after promising me a position, round about 90 % od the process done, but I got a call I did not expect! :))) DNC is my new employer!
> 
> Mike, should you visit your missy, we'll drink a few!
> 
> Next- paying the rest of the rates and getting a visa.
> 
> My heart is racing!



You need to bring @Molokai with you this time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider

He's a big lad! I need to get a bigger suitcase!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Great to hear Loris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

My visa was approved! Weeeeeeee! :DDDD

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> My visa was approved! Weeeeeeee! :DDDD



Awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Hope her trip was well!
> 
> Great news, everybody!
> 
> I got a job in Yellowstone NP!!! :)))
> 
> I was supposed to go to UT, around SLC, as you've read above, since Xanterra turned me down after promising me a position, round about 90 % od the process done, but I got a call I did not expect! :))) DNC is my new employer!
> 
> Mike, should you visit your missy, we'll drink a few!
> 
> Next- paying the rest of the rates and getting a visa.
> 
> My heart is racing!



Late to the party here. DNC ? what is that.


----------



## Strider

The big bulding your daughter sees from her grand wooden lodge office- Delaware North Company, Xanterra's competitive neighbor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Soooo, I'm waiting for my paychecks so I can buy a plane ticket. I'm departing to Tennessee around...June 10th and will be there for a week or more, after which I'll go to Pittsburgh, PN, no clue how yet. I'll depart Pittsburgh around June 23d or 24th, heading to Bozeman to meed my old roommates and I start working Monday after that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Anyone got any recomendation on how to travel from TN to PA? :D


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> Anyone got any recomendation on how to travel from TN to PA? :D



I think the Appalachian trail runs through there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider

Besides Pacific Crest trail, I think this one is good too! :D It takes me places, right?


----------



## Strider

I am going to Belgrade, Serbia on June 6th, drink and eat till I can't no more until 10th and then I depart to Knoxville, Tennessee. I will stay there for about a week or so, and head to Pittsburgh, Pa and also stay there until 22nd June, after which I head to YNP. Damn it, @gman2431 and @Sprung so close! :D
I will transit in Minneapolis, but only for a short time. And I should have flown from Chicago, but this option was way cheaper. Reunion in October! :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Safe travels Loris!!


----------



## Strider

One day, soon enough, we'll drink a Cold Smoke on a lake, and test your fishing nets while the Sun sets! :P Hopefully not the guttentag fish head smasher :D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> One day, soon enough, we'll drink a Cold Smoke on a lake, and test your fishing nets while the Sun sets! :P Hopefully not the guttentag fish head smasher :D



Just left having dinner on lake Michigan and its beautiful out!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Touchdown!
All things considered- I like TN so far :)
Especially tje doreflies, they are a magical sight to see!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Back in Yellowstone! Old Faithful, that is...


 
Lots of rain overhere so far. 
Another tourists were headbutted by a bison. Hope they are alright!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Stupid tourist- They treat them like they are in a petting zoo. 2000 lbs- 35 MPH - and not all that friendly. It is their park and if you don't think so get close to one and set them straight. Daughter fills me in on stories all the time. Bison are smart- they know they are a bison- People -they aint so smart- They think Bison are tame- They also Cannot read- STAY ON PATH- most encounters have bison where they are supposed to be and people screwing up....


----------



## khobson

The motorhome is loaded and we head out in the morning for YNP! We won't actually get there until July 5th, but the whole family is excited as this is our first trip there. Longest leg of the trip is tomorrow...headed to Amarillo.....10 hours of driving and we still won't have made it out of Texas. @Strider - what part of the park are you working in?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Good to see you made it Loris!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Bison sure are some good eating though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider

I am in Old Faithful Basin, Lower general store. Beware, though, around 4th of July, there will be a LOT of traffic :D

I think the couple was elder, and were surprised from the back while filming mud volcano. He was sent to Idaho Falls hospital, and she is fine.

Yeah, they are so dumb. They weigh a lot more than grizzlies, but we all know which get you more injuries annually!

I saw a coyote in the dusk yesterday, what a sight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> I am in Old Faithful Basin, Lower general store. Beware, though, around 4th of July, there will be a LOT of traffic :D
> 
> I think the couple was elder, and were surprised from the back while filming mud volcano. He was sent to Idaho Falls hospital, and she is fine.
> 
> Yeah, they are so dumb. They weigh a lot more than grizzlies, but we all know which get you more injuries annually!
> 
> I saw a coyote in the dusk yesterday, what a sight!



More people get injured by deer- running into them. Very few Griz incidents.


----------



## khobson

Made it to Casper, Wy today....tomorrow we finally make it to YNP.....the whole family is excited with anticipation!




khobson said:


> The motorhome is loaded and we head out in the morning for YNP! We won't actually get there until July 5th, but the whole family is excited as this is our first trip there. Longest leg of the trip is tomorrow...headed to Amarillo.....10 hours of driving and we still won't have made it out of Texas. @Strider - what part of the park are you working in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider

Wow! Texas is big hahah! I drove from Tennessee to PN and I barely moved after hours! Can't even imagine how much bigger TX is!
I am working late shift this week- 11,30 to 14,30 and 17,30 to 21,30 hrs. I am the guy looking like D'Artagnan :D only long haired laddie in the restaurant :D
Excited to see you!


----------



## Strider

Have you made it to the park?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Strider said:


> Have you made it to the park?



Do you work in General Store? Talk to Bonnie- She can get you on the roof of Inn for flag raising or lowering. she is here now for her brothers wedding.


----------



## Strider

Sure thing! I just need to be early shift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Did you come to the park yet?


----------



## Strider

News update!
I got my visa some time ago, and finally bought a plane ticket. My bud owns me some money as I paid for his rent, so I had to wait until now to buy it. Stressful! 
Anyway, 5/31-9/11 are my dates, in which I'll stay at Knoxville TN for the first week afterwhich I'll go to NYC to my uncle. I got hired at Shohola camp in Greeley, PA! 
I'm still thinking what to do in my travel period, apart seeing some of you guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> News update!
> I got my visa some time ago, and finally bought a plane ticket. My bud owns me some money as I paid for his rent, so I had to wait until now to buy it. Stressful!
> Anyway, 5/31-9/11 are my dates, in which I'll stay at Knoxville TN for the first week afterwhich I'll go to NYC to my uncle. I got hired at Shohola camp in Greeley, PA!
> I'm still thinking what to do in my travel period, apart seeing some of you guys!



Greeley, that is 25 minutes from my house and 30 from Scott. So looks like you need to have me pick you up on your day off if you need an escape...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strider

Awesome! That will make things interesting! My unc's in Croton, also close. What an area! Different world compared to NYC, and it's so close to it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> Awesome! That will make things interesting! My unc's in Croton, also close. What an area! Different world compared to NYC, and it's so close to it.



Please, do not remind me. We have no enjoyable weekends from now until mid September and the citiots from NYC and Jersey engorge our area. Monday night -Thursday night is our weekend time.

Croton? along the Hudson? Still city to me, but yes, not far. Look forward to seeing you and showing you around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

I see what you mean, and I agree. That must be a lot of people. though! In October, I stayed in Croton on Hudson, and didn't even bother once to go to the Big Apple. Wasn't really into it. Eight days of wandering through it in October 2016 was more than I need for life!  I liked how far away it seems, even if you're closer, for instance the Sleepy Hollow. I've been on the Rockefeller's realestate on a tour. Couldn't hear a single car or a ship! 

Yes! I'll let you all know when I get there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider

Touchdown!
I'm in TN, Knoxville and already feel a few steps up the happiness ladder!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> Touchdown!
> I'm in TN, Knoxville and already feel a few steps up the happiness ladder!



Welcome to the States, hope they all treat you well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

So far, so good! I like the camp, they're awesome! And the schedule says friday's the day off so far! ((:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Let me know your plans. I hope to stop over to Scott's in NY soon, could take you along if he's up for it. Scott is 20 minutes or less from Port Jervis. I'd have to map it out from camp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider

Sure! I can only leave on late Thursday and Friday. Gotta be back by morning! 
I've been to Port Jervis three times now. Milford almost daily. Where are you Mr. Peet?

Do you know any quick routes to NYC or Philly ? Bus or train, that is. On days off I'd like to see them sometimes.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow! I had no idea you were so close! Port Jervis is only about 12 miles from me. 
I’m up to a visit from both of you but have some big dates coming up. 
July 9th I have the first of two cornea transplants. 9,10 &11 will from what the Doc says will be very painful. After that or before that should be fine.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Strider

Next week maybe?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> Sure! I can only leave on late Thursday and Friday. Gotta be back by morning!
> I've been to Port Jervis three times now. Milford almost daily. Where are you Mr. Peet?
> 
> Do you know any quick routes to NYC or Philly ? Bus or train, that is. On days off I'd like to see them sometimes.



I was driving a bus load of kids from camp Nesher in upper Wayne to Hancock for night bowling so missed your e-mails. The last two days of rain has pushed my mowing schedule into today and tomorrow.

I'm sure there are bus routes from Port to NYC. I know there are from Monticello NY and from Mt. Pocono PA. Mt. Pocono also has bus routes to Philly. Has for train, I think there are choices in Jersey, but not sure if it is any better.

I live 40 minutes west of Port Jervis, using I 84.


----------



## Strider

Thanks Mr. Peet! So you do camp work as well? (: Sweet!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Strider said:


> Next week maybe?



No - Lots to do before down time. 
Your best bet is to take the train into NYC. There is a station in Middletown - check the Metro North schedule and stops.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> Thanks Mr. Peet! So you do camp work as well? (: Sweet!


I do in so many words. Tonight was the fill boy, connecting to a shuttle tanker following a small structure fire. Missed dinner, but could do that a few more dozen times...or maybe should do that a few more times...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Mr. Peet, I have a question. So, since you're involved in the same area as I am, could you please tell me if there's any sites in Pike county where I could take my campers and light a fire and cook on, as I would like to hold a survival/bushcraft/camping course with my colleague and 14 other campers, sort of secluded. I know about Promised land, but that's way to public, too many people for a quality workshop.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Or people from the PA, anyways! Thanks


----------



## Strider

I am well and alive! Love my job but it gets a bit tricky to use the PC, and the connection to the world is a bit limited, adding to the general condition of not having any brain cells to use after many days of poor sleep. Most can relate, at least to the lack of grey matter 
Thanks to Mr. Peet for answering my question! It was of great help and the kids loved it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Forgot to sign in, with all the things on my mind. 
I had to come home waaaay earlier this year- I got in a new college. Not in Croatia, but England. I still cannot believe I got in the the top ten ranked major in the world! 

So, I've seen NYC again, 3 days in LA and Venice Beach, Some time in Sequoia NP and then San Francisco after work. I was supposed to meet up with fellow Polish people from camp but their plan were anything but. Not one thing they told me as a travel plan fulfilled, so I had to ditch them. I would have burned so much money in SF by the time they'd arrive. Their plan was to go to LV, and surrounding National Parks, but too much places in too little time, imho. I've done that and will not again. It takes at least two, three days to see a National Park properly- with hiking and camping included...which they set aside for drinking mostly. I didn't come just to ride in a car with 4 other people and feel like a sardine with all the luggage. But I have seen most of those places already, and wanted to go to Hawaii, where I had a lot of help from @Don Ratcliff giving me advice. But, that was two weeks ahead when I already decided to go home due to college enrollment. I would have came home with an empty wallet! :D 

But there is always next year ;)

Camp felt great- working with domestic and international kiddos, doing what I love. Particularly being welcomed in the "family", especially being a foreigner. Only now do I realize how precious is the trust parents have that they give to someone looking for their kids for two months, wow! Amazing summer, indeed! And I've seen so much places and cities during and before camp that I don't feel like I didn't travel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

Very cool, Loris!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations Loris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

I have officially moved to the UK for college! Not the USA, but closer to it hehe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

